# M3 CSL Detail - pic heavy



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi,

This w'end i had a friends M3 CSL in for a paint correction . He arrived promptly around 7 am on Friday morning. The below pictures were the car upon delivery





















































































































































































and the engine bay



















the car was jetwashed down and the wheels were sprayed and left to dwell in Bilberry wheel cleaner










the door shuts, fuel cap and arches were sprayed in Meguiars APC and left to dwell




























the car then had a prewash snowfoam which was left to dwell for 5 mins to loosen the dirt. It was then jetwashed down along with wheels, door shuts, fuel cap and arches. It was then washed using the 2 bucket method with Meguiars shampoo plus and jetwashed down.

the car was then clayed with Gloss it mild clay and Meguiars Last Touch as lube. surprisingly very little contamination came off with only the lower body half being worst off. Hopefully this is a credit to your car maintenance Dan 










the wheels were then sprayed in Bilberry again and all parts were agitated with brushes










it was then washed again using the 2 bucket method



















and then dried using Meguirs Last Touch as a drying aid, which left us with this




























it was now time for a snack 










the car was then taken into the garage










it was then cleansed with a paint cleaner which left this, not bad




























so lets get the halogen lights on and inspect the paint..














































the M3 was then taped up ready for machine polishing. Now this was a stage 1 correction booking so the idea was not to remove all defects, but i would say 85-90% at least were removed. I used a Makita rotary with a selection of 3M polishing pads and Meguiars polishing pads where more bite was needed. For the polish Menzerna 106FA was used. This has enough cut if worked correctly but can also finish down to an LSP finish.





































not the best of angles but here was a 50/50 of the drivers side rear arch being corrected, defects remaining clearly visible on the pillar










i worked my way around the boot and then the passenger side



















at this point it was getting late, so one last pic as the garage was shut










Saturday brought a new day, and these guys were already waiting for breakfast 










moving round to the drivers front wing










to this










and this










to this



















a quick shot of the passenger rear wing after correction



















now onto the bonnet. The front of the car had clearly seen some paintwork, which in fairness had been done quite well, although the bonnet did have quite a 'flat' appearance to it. This pic doesnt show it too well, but the right hand edge of the bonnet is corrected, which brought the metallic flake out much more










Then the drivers side of the bonnet leading up to the first crease, this pic shows it more clearly










and the rest of the bonnet after machine polishing










The car was then brought outside and dusted down using Meguiars Last Touch





































The whole car was then wiped down with Menzerna Top Inspection










Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite glaze and pre-wax cleanser was then applied and buffed off










For a wax i chose to use Collinite 476s. This wax can create a very good finish but was primarily used as winter is fast approaching and it will create a very hard wearing protective barrier from the elements. 2 applications were applied leaving a good curing time between each










which left this










The wheels were treated with PoorBoys wheel sealant










and the tyres with 2 coats of Meguiars Endurance tyre gel










which left this










Another day was now complete, time for bed.

Sunday came and a cold morning it was, frost everywhere.

As always these guys were eating 










and so were the pheasants 










these guys were waiting for breaky










and the amount of noise these chaps were making they were definetly waiting for theirs 










Anyway, the M3 was rolled out the garage. The sun being so low was really bringing the metallic flake out now  On with this mornings task, the engine bay.

It was rinsed down with hot water and Meguiars APC was sprayed and left to dwell



















It was then aggitated with a selection of brushes, hot water and shampoo plus and more Meguiars APC. Then finally rinsed down.

Aerospace 303 was then sprayed onto all rubbers and plastics and left to soak for 5 mins before being wiped down










which left this, much better than the delivery photos previously 




























Next up was a lovely product, Zaino Z8 Grand Finale which was lightly sprayed onto a panel at a time, worked in and buffed off










The exhaust tips were treated with Meguiars All Metal Polish










Door seal rubbers and any exterior plastic was treated with AutoGlym Bumper Care










The interior was hoovered and dusted with fine brushes



















So, finally some finished pictures...






























































































































































































Thankyou for looking, Christian


----------



## Spuffington (Jan 26, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Love the CSl stunning cars, great work and great pics Christian :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Fantastic detail! looks amazing :buffer:


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

very nice...........a big thumbs up !!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks everyone, comments appreciated as always


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:argie: Wow! Great write up, work, pics and house lol.

Love the stripes on the seats too!


----------



## Duke_Freedom (Jun 30, 2009)

FANTASTIC, really enjoyed this detail, hope to see more of your work in the future, and the horses looked fab, I've 2 myself lol


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It's amazing what a light polish and wax can do
Great result! The car looks 10x better


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Great turnaround on a uber cool car :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great colour, great work, car looks the business :thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to do that write up - I thoroughly enjoyed it :thumb:

Superb work pal


----------



## dtotty (Apr 15, 2008)

Stunning detail!


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

stunning write up and detailing..


----------



## Bigge (Aug 24, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I want, I want, I want!


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great job there :thumb:Luv the M3 CSL :argie:


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

One of my favourite cars. Looks fantastic - great job.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

stunning nuff said :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking very nice mate, but i cant see why you would have used a paint cleanser before polishing. It would be a waste of time.

What breed of horse are they?


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Emerald, well seeing as very little contamination came off the car when claying, the paint was most probably very clean anyway. However, as i had the time on my hands to do so, and knowing that a great finish is all in the prepwork, it was a step i chose to take regardless, in the search for a fantastic finish. The paint cleanser step did remove dirt so it was worthwhile in my opinion.

The horses are not mine so not quite sure on the breed, but they are all show jumpers, and good ones


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

i see, fair enough.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great results! Now that stunning motor's got the looks it deserves!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great a credit to you :thumb:

Makes me want to go out and start on mine.... 

Johnny


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

cheers Johnny


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

pics fixed, had to sort photobucket


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed, back to its full glory....the Black grille kit looks damn good too


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

He must have been mega pleased. Amazing job mate!


----------



## Emek (Jun 17, 2009)

Top job, very nice car


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumb: smashing job, smashing car, Induction roar on these is unbelievable:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Smashing detail. Really enjoyed that one. Final shots are cracking!!

:thumb:


----------



## GraemeP (Oct 9, 2009)

Superb turn around, well done


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Duke_Freedom said:


> FANTASTIC, really enjoyed this detail, hope to see more of your work in the future, and the horses looked fab, I've 2 myself lol


Agreed totally. The CSL is blinding and the horses looked great.

Is it a livery yard you run or are they all yours?


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

great write up loving all the pics !


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys

Chunkytfg, a couple of the horses are here on livery. But the rest belong to someone else living at the house, not mine, i just stick with the detailing


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Very good write up, and great work. Loooooove black CSLs!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Stonkin said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Chunkytfg, a couple of the horses are here on livery. But the rest belong to someone else living at the house, not mine, i just stick with the detailing


Fair enough. I'm another horse/detailing lover although i dont have the pleasure of the horses at home as i'm paying for livery a couple of miles down the road:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

love the csl's. very nice work there.


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

You should pat yourself in the back. You did an outstanding job.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dan_cup (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome! a car i will have one day!!!! love these to bits, top work!!!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job on a lovely motor and an enjoyable write up, well done.

One question, if you do the engine at the end, do you not risk spoiling the finish on the front wings?


----------

